# My Kindle started creaking



## kory (May 29, 2009)

My Kindle started creaking (quite loudly) if held or even slightly pushed near the left side, where the "Next Page" button is. It feels like some plastic pieces inside it are not properly snapped together. I have a Kindle cover that uses the hinge system, and looks like it started exhibiting this problem some time after I got this cover. There was no any kind of physical force applied to the device, there is no visible damage either. I stopped using the hinge system. 
I've called customer service. They said I need to watch it for some time and call back if it will start affecting the functionality.
Has anybody noticed the same with theirs?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

First of all, kory, so sorry to hear this.  Leslie had her K2 crack on the left side.  I'm not sure if she had her any creaking prior to noticing the cracks or not.  
My opinion, I would only watch for another day or two and ask for a replacement.  
Let us know how this turns out.  
deb


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Would anyone know for certain whether or not the cases with the hinge systems are causing the cracking? (I use nothing but hinged cases, so I'd really like to know!)

Thanks!*


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I don't know if it IS causing the cracking but my thought was that the hinge on the amazon case NOT having the elastic to hold the other side in may make additional stress on the Kindle itself -- but it is only a theory.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Daisy, I would encourage you to find Leslie's thread about her K2 cracking.  She has very good pictures and I believe she also discusses her conversation with CS.
deb


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

drenee said:


> Daisy, I would encourage you to find Leslie's thread about her K2 cracking. She has very good pictures and I believe she also discusses her conversation with CS.
> deb


*Thanks, Rho; and Drenee, I'll look for Leslie's thread, now.*


----------



## gir (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine "creaks" in the same spot kory described, but I've never used a hinged case. It doesn't bother me and I check it for splitting pretty frequently. It's done this pretty much since the first week I got it (2/25/09).


----------



## kory (May 29, 2009)

I received my Kindle on 02/24/09 and used Medge Go cover for 3 weeks. I caught myself trying not to use left Next Page button as much and not to hold it in my left hand. And I just want to read a book and don't think about which button I should avoid.


----------



## wazdakka (Apr 5, 2009)

Kory, I have the exact same scenario you describe.  My creaking noise only started when I began using the Amazon cover regularly too.  No cracks at this point, only creaks.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

> Daisy, I would encourage you to find Leslie's thread about her K2 cracking. She has very good pictures and I believe she also discusses her conversation with CS.
> deb


*Deb,

I've tried to do a search for Leslie's thread, no luck. Would it be possible for you to provide me with either a link to that thread or the title? Thanks.*


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I got my K2 with the first batch in the Feb 24 timeframe.
I also at that time got an Amazon cover. Use the K2 daily a lot.
Take it to work and practically take it with me everywhere.

I now have a M-edge Go cover.  Just because it was a better color than black.
I am very happy with both covers.
It is my opinion that the covers and the hinge can NOT do any harm to the K2.

So if your K2 is squeking (and others have said this too), then there is something wrong.
And you need to make Amazon replace it.
period.

Just sayin......


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I received my first K2 on February 24. It was working fine, no problems at all, then at the end of April, the upper right corner popped open. I didn't even realize it. My daughter noticed it and mentioned it to me.

I called CS and was on the phone for a total of 4 minutes (which included a minute on hold). Eighteen hours after that, I had a replacement Kindle in my hands.

The popping open was on the upper RIGHT hand side and extended down as far as the volume switch. I never had any creaking and it didn't have anything to do with the hinges. I have heard about folks having a problem with the hinge system causing cracks in their Kindle, however.

Here are pictures of mine:



















L


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I got my K2 with the first batch in the Feb 24 timeframe.
> I also at that time got an Amazon cover. Use the K2 daily a lot.
> Take it to work and practically take it with me everywhere.
> 
> ...


While I agree that if something's wrong Amazon needs to replace the unit, it's actually pretty obvious how the hinges can damage the Kindle (at least the K2)--there's nothing to secure the back cover to the Kindle. Should the Kindle fall forward, towards the front cover, the plastic can & will break. Frankly, you can damage it even by holding it wrong. I even have had to change how I use the book light; I used to clip it on both covers when I used my Oberon. With the Amazon cover, trying that pushes the Kindle against those hinges in exactly the wrong way.

The design IS flawed, and it's obvious Amazon knows it or they wouldn't have added magnets to the DX version.


----------

